
Show HN: SearchTrack – A home for your research, around any topic - animeshk
http://www.searchtrack.co/
======
animeshk
SearchTrack lets you collaborate with peers to save useful resources around
any topic that you're learning about. Once you have compiled a useful
research, you can easily make it available to others trying to learn about the
same topic - so they could save time by not having to reinvent the wheel.

We're a team of three guys, working from a small studio apartment in
Bangalore, india.

Looking for feedback and suggestions.

Thanks folks.

